# Offer from "Litwin PEL" Abu Dhabi



## mohbakry

Hello all,

Background:
It's my 2nd post in here, I am a US citizen and I got a job offer from Litwin PEL which will assign me at their client GASCO for a 18 moth project...I am 39 Y over 12 years of experience in pipeline projects and the job is of the same nature. I am married with two kids 5Y & 3Y

Offer:

Salary : 32,000 / - AED per month. (all inclusive)
Position : Sr. Project Engineer. 
Status : Single 
Duration : 19 Months 
Location : GASCO –HQ - Abu Dhabi 
Work Cycle : 5 Days, 40 Hours / Week 

Questions:
1/Is it reasonable offer comparing to expenses?
2/Why are they putting me on single status? to avoid family expenses I guess?
3/what would you expect the relationship I'd have with the actual employer and the client in terms of administrating my benefits?
4/ Based on your experience what items I must negotiate?

I'd really appreciate your comment.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I don't know about employment at Gasco but I think you should try to get a married status as providing housing and schooling on that salary will be tough.


----------



## JSam

*feedback*

Hi Mohbakry,
Did u accept the offer? If yes can u please share ur overall experience with litwin, is it good one? How's their work environment .. they are arranging interview for me in Abu Dhabi soon..

Appreciate ur response

Best regards 
J sam


----------



## mohbakry

Will you be working at Litwinpell or outsourced elsewhere ?
I was outsourced at Gasco.
They committed to their offer and paid me on time , general speaking, no issues.
Of course you will have no other benefits besides what's stipulated in the offer letter, but I already knew that.
In my case I had to resign because of my family situation as they hired me on single status.I no longer work there.
Good luck


----------

